# Rapid strep modifier



## Kae Hunter CPC (Dec 3, 2014)

Medicare has denied CPT 87880 stating a modifier is needed. This test was performed at our Urgent Care Facility and Medicare is saying it is a lab issue that is causing the denial.  I have reviewed all Medicare modifiers and do not see anything that looks like it would work.  Can anyone help me with this?  Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Annacate (Dec 3, 2014)

Our office uses a modifier of QW.


----------



## Kae Hunter CPC (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you very much; I will give it a try.


----------

